
The Three Lies That Shot Down the World's Greatest Israeli Fighter Aircraft - wslh
https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/1.814489
======
DrScump
"...the IAF would need no more than 80 such aircraft. The Lavi program had
been based on a production run of 120 aircraft. Now that was something all
ministers could understand. You did not need a calculator to conclude that
this drastic reduction would _double or triple_ the cost of each Lavi..."

Um, _what_?

The projected cost for 120 was US$11 million, according to Wikipedia. So, a
120-unit fleet would be US$1320 million.

If you make them _all_ and then _scrap_ 40 of them, even assuming _no_ usable
parts or other efficiencies out of that reduction. that total cost of $1,320M
amortized over 80 units means $16.5M each -- only a _50%_ increase per
deployed unit. Not triple. Not double. Just 150%, worst case.

    
    
      You did not need a calculator to conclude...
    

Actually, the author apparently could sure use one.

